# My outdoor Hutch/run



## florider (Sep 25, 2012)

Hello All im new to the forum after buying a new 14 week old bunny named flo 6 weeks ago to join our family of 2 guinea pigs. She is a very happy friendly bunny my problem is i moved them out to the hutch we had for many years with a run its large so they have a big house are and a run that is covered with chicken wire but no roof over the run . My problem is that is is raining as always in Ireland but FLo wont go into her nice warm house with the guineas pigs she stays out most of the day and is getting wet im concerned that she is going to get sick, ive put a house in the run for her to hide in but she still prefers to sit out she loves being outside and loves teasing the dogs by running in circles around the run driving the dogs crazy jumping in the air. I covered the top of the run this morning to try ans shade her she doesnt seem bothered please advise what is the best thing to do.


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 25, 2012)

I have indoor bunnies, so I can't help with hutch advice... I hope you're not keeping her with the guinea pigs, though 

from http://burnspet.co.uk/myfaq/content/17/23/en/should-rabbits-and-guinea-pigs-live-together.html

Although rabbits and guinea pigs are often seen together in pet shops it is not wise to house them together for a variety of reasons;

Guinea pigs are unable to synthesize their own vitamin C and so need to be supplemented via the diet. Most âcompleteâ foods now contain added vitamin C however; this does vary depending on the quality of the food bought.

* If you feed a guinea pig mix to rabbits you will be feeding unnecessary vitamin C to the rabbits.
* If you feed rabbit mix to the guinea pigs they will become deficient in vitamin C leading to scurvy.
* If you feed both mixes the balance will be incorrect unless the animals are fed separately.

Vitamin C can be added to a guinea pigs water but rabbits are fussy and will not drink water that smells or tastes different.

A low water intake can be a contributory factor in the development of stones in the urine for both rabbits and guinea pigs.

A rabbit may kick and bite a guinea pig causing internal injuries or shock which can be fatal. If they must live together, a safe place for the guinea pig should be provided. This should be a box or an area which is too small for the rabbit to get into but a safe haven for the guinea pig.

Guinea pigs are vocal animals and make about 13 different noises of communication. Rabbits do not speak the same language.

Rabbits carry a bacterium called Bordetella bronchiseptica in their respiratory system which causes no problems to rabbits but if transferred to a guinea pig it can be fatal.


----------



## florider (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks a million for that alot of useful information i can work with
regards


----------



## Pie (Sep 25, 2012)

Have you thought about having the rabbit in an indoor cage? Its adorable that she teases the dogs. =P


----------



## florider (Sep 25, 2012)

I am now stressing my Flo is sitting out in the rain is this normal


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 25, 2012)

she's probably fine if she acts like she enjoys it and doesn't seem stressed out about getting damp - we have someone here whose bunny jumped into a toilet the other day and was just chilling in there, lol. you might put a roof over the run, though, since wet bunny + winter cold could be quite bad for her.


----------



## ldoerr (Sep 25, 2012)

I agree that you should cover the run. This will prevent the animals from getting wet, it will also prevent preditors from getting at the animals. 

I agree that you should not keep Cavys in with rabbits. It is just an overall bad idea.


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 25, 2012)

well, the chicken wire over the top is enough to keep out predators... a solid roof will also shelter from sun, rain and snow (if you get snow), though


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 25, 2012)

I don't know if this will help give you some ideas to work with. This lady lives in the UK and houses her rabbits outdoors. I'm a big indoor rabbit advocate, but I am still comfortable with how she has her rabbit set-up:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BV7kxX0u8fc&list=UUd6pSPaouhX84B33rdAP_LA&index=3&feature=plcp

If the above link is too long, go here and then click on her "hutch tour II"(Oh, or the first "hutch tour" -- I think that's the one I was actually thinking of)
http://www.youtube.com/user/catcatxx


----------

